# Happy to be back on this thang!!! and I'm sorry!



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

So after a ton of changes in my life since H2Oi '09 I finally caught up a bit to post in here...
First of all, Let me apologize for anyone that has tried to send me a PM on here and hasnt gotten a reply in the last 4 months, I've had a ton of things i've been dealing with in a personal level, and the last thing on my mind was forums. 
WIth that said, AirBySanti still on, except the webiste isnt, havent gotten to that yet. 
Car still looks the same as it did for H2Oi, (pics below for those who havent seen it), nothing too special, gray interior, Boyd's, and driving like a champ, 120k on the odometer. 
I'll be checking this on hopefully a daily basis, if not every other day!!! 
Browsed through some threads, seems the BagBug still growing, good to see everyone getting down, down down!!! 
Holla!!! 
Hope everyone had a good Xmas, and have a great New Years!!!


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Car is nasty as always...Good luck with the new year coming up!


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Happy to be back on this thang!!! and I'm sorry! (Santi)*

good your back, i was starting to get worried


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Happy to be back on this thang!!! and I'm sorry! (Swoops)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gifsanti
good to see your alive


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

to be honest this forum doesnt feel the same without santi. glad to see youre back


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

Glad you're back. I was starting to wonder where you wandered off to







Happy New year santi


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

nothing to be sorry about. personal issues are always more important than being on the boards. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

we missed you, Santi! Hope things get better for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

welcome back


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome back, I was wondering wtf happened to you..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (tomespo)*









Happy Holidays, Santi!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Glad to see you're doing alright. But figured I'd let you know that some things haven't changed... like the fact that Santi STILL isn't low.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

Santi is always busy around x-mas time....baggin' gifts and such.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

happy holidays man
hope you got it all situated out and had a good night to cap it off last night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

Glad to see you posting again man. Gotta get with you soon to talk about the MK2


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

i also never post in here too much anymore but glad to have an original air ride dude back around. hope all is well with ur personal life


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

heeeeeey santea


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

cheers sir


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Columbo!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Glad to see you back Santi!!!! The car looks awesome


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hey buddy!

















_Modified by Still Fantana at 3:22 PM 1-4-2010_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Wasup wasup.. Thanx for all the nice comments! 
i know it said i was gonna be back every other day, it sbeen complicated. 
I'm in the process of arranging moving, and other things and with the holidays things have been crazy with work starting the new year since i'll be moving, I'm going to Dallas, TX somewhere in the middle of February. 
It'll be a good change, but i'm not looking forward to the cold weather they are having right, its crazy.. But at least they be a somewhat low car in TX finally.. lol. 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_ But at least they be a somewhat low car in TX finally.. lol. 


ihatechu


----------



## Racer Rob (Aug 26, 2003)

*FV-QR*

good luck with your move santi!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Is it true you look exactly like a Simpson character?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_Is it true you look exactly like a Simpson character?









He looks like a 6 foot tall version of Milhouse.
















Welcome back bro. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

Welcome back bro, thanks for the ice tea


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

milhouse? Really? c'mon..


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

welcome backkk










_Modified by craziidubb3r at 5:15 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (craziidubb3r)*

jebus someone went photoshop happy


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

thought it looked nice guess not


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (craziidubb3r)*

hey if you liked it, leave it....
not to gunk this up anymore, like i said Santini if you dont find a room i got a nice big couch w. your name on it homie!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_hey if you liked it, leave it....
not to gunk this up anymore, like i said Santini if you dont find a room i got a nice big couch w. your name on it homie!
















thanx a lot dude!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Holy crap! Ok so I have never met or had the pleasure of talking to santi. I am pretty new to the VW scene but have read so many of your post since deciding to go air. I was just thinking yesterday, as I bought some bagyards 5 gallon tank viair 480 and 8 valve setup from a guy on vortex, I wish there was a Santi in tx. lol my wish was granted. Too bad you won't make it here before my kit does. I has done many many custom suspensions on my mini's and my dually. I have never done a unibody or a fwd for that matter. I will be doing this install as soon as they get here. I miss air. So any pointers tips or things to watch for? How much different is this from the rear wheel trucks? I hear it is pretty much drop in except for notching the frame. Any advice or help you would be able to throw my way would be great. Thanks man look forward totalling with you in the future. The Dallas scene needs more aaction!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

haha, yeah there will be an actual Santi in TX now..







If you can bag a truck, you can bag a car.. all electrical and mangement works the same way...so thats easy... 
as far the struts/bags go, for bagyards up front it'll be harder to take stock stuff out, than put the new ones in, and rears are mad easy, straight bolt on... 
then remove fornt sway, and axle notch on passenger frame, start with that and you'll be set!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Here is a few more pictures as well.. 

































































[/quote]


----------



## VDubDubber (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

Yea lines, valves, management easy as pie. Normally not scared of fab accept I had a trailer full of tools stolen on the move back to tx. Glad to hear it is straight bolt on. I will be running the dot line that comes with it 3/8 front 1/4 in back only because I am low on funds. I will be hardlining from tank to strutbag leader lines. So I haven't been able to find too much info on bagyards other than raves about their build quality and customer service. But how is the dropand ride on these? If you know. Not usually a big fan of bolt ons but figured it would be easier since this is my dd and I have never done a uni. Thanks for the advice man. So when will you be moving into the neighborhood? Your car is clean. Glad to see someone else running billets that is thing I really missed from the truck scene. Hope to get a chance to meet you when youn make it down/over.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (VDubDubber)*

welcome back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
dibs on boyd's


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

Hope all is well with you Santi glad your back I'll be speaking to you soon.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (IvIikeWhy)*

Welcome back man! your idea's, help, suggestions, and overall general knowledge is needed here on this forum! glad to see your around again


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (vdubbinn8611)*

look like pepe's wheels


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_But at least they be a somewhat low car in TX finally.. lol. 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

I lol'd.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VDubDubber)*

love your car man, and looks even better in person. great job man cant wait to see it this show season


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rubAdubDUB01)*

R.I.P Boyd http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MellowDub)*

hi buddddy


----------



## Fonsworth (Jun 9, 2009)

car looks great as usual....how much to fly you over here and help for a weekend haha


----------



## jettajimmy1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Santi, Your the man. Car is looking beautiful but thats nothing new!


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: (jettajimmy1)*

now your in tx will we see you at h20 this year or no. i hope to see this car again


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (wagner17)*

thanx for the comments guys!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *Fonsworth* »_car looks great as usual....how much to fly you over here and help for a weekend haha

If you're serious send me a PM or email and we can talk!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *wagner17* »_now your in tx will we see you at h20 this year or no. i hope to see this car again

yes, to H2O, and maybe to everything else... I'm not sure about SOWO yet.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

SOWO you are are going to....


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

YOU HAVE TO GO TO SOWO!!!!!


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

santi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
good to see u back man


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

thank u thank u, but this thread is old... 
SOWO, we'll see unless people feel like chipping in for me to go..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am not that rich.... get in someones car son. I could give a **** about your car


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Oh i know, that's what might happen... i might be riding with someone instead..


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Oh i know, that's what might happen... i might be riding with someone instead.. 

Do it for me, Santi.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_
Do it for me, Santi. 

i'm gonna try believe that!!


----------

